# Selling a foreign car in Portugal



## portugaldreaming

Hi there, I am considering selling my Italian registered car here in Portugal and was wondering what I have to do to achieve this? I already have local Portuguese people interested in buying it but they are not sure of the protocol either.

As I understand it so far, I have to take the plates off and return them to Italy, also a bit of paperwork, but what about on this end in Portugal?

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## travelling-man

It's far of a problem for the buyer than it is for the seller. 

Rules are a foreign registered car can be kept in PT for 180 days before either beginning the matriculation process or removing it back to it's country of registration for a further 180 days. 

If the buyer matriculates the car he/she will have to pay the import tax & that is calculated on engine size & emissions not on value & varies from expensive to Lord God almighty! 

The vehicle is also rated as a new car as far as road tax is concerned & that also can be expensive. 

The only other option is to import it tax free but you need to be a new immigrant & have had the car registered to you for at least 12 months so that'll be a non starter in your case. 

You can calculate both import & annual road tax here: 

IUC - Imposto Único de Circulação 2016

I'm not sure about deregistering it in Italy but would guess you can either simply complete a form & post it or do it online.


----------



## portugaldreaming

travelling-man said:


> It's far of a problem for the buyer than it is for the seller.
> 
> Rules are a foreign registered car can be kept in PT for 180 days before either beginning the matriculation process or removing it back to it's country of registration for a further 180 days.
> 
> If the buyer matriculates the car he/she will have to pay the import tax & that is calculated on engine size & emissions not on value & varies from expensive to Lord God almighty!
> 
> The vehicle is also rated as a new car as far as road tax is concerned & that also can be expensive.
> 
> The only other option is to import it tax free but you need to be a new immigrant & have had the car registered to you for at least 12 months so that'll be a non starter in your case.
> 
> You can calculate both import & annual road tax here:
> 
> IUC - Imposto Único de Circulação 2016
> 
> I'm not sure about deregistering it in Italy but would guess you can either simply complete a form & post it or do it online.


Thanks for your quick reply, most appreciated! I went to the link but it does not provide option for motorhome of 3500 kg - I will get one of my Portuguese friends to help me with that.


----------



## portugaldreaming

portugaldreaming said:


> Thanks for your quick reply, most appreciated! I went to the link but it does not provide option for motorhome of 3500 kg - I will get one of my Portuguese friends to help me with that.


Oops it does cater for 3500 kg and that works out at 52 euros, cheap! I am not sure if that is the annual tax. I have a Fiat motorhome 3500 kg 1995 vintage. So could not figure out on that site link you gave me how to calculate import tax.


----------



## travelling-man

Both links are there somewhere but where was the motorhome made & more importantly what side of the vehicle is the cabin door on?

If it's on the right side of the vehicle, I think you'll find it can't be matriculated here.


----------



## portugaldreaming

travelling-man said:


> Both links are there somewhere but where was the motorhome made & more importantly what side of the vehicle is the cabin door on? As its a Fiat, it was most likely made in Italy, possibly France.
> 
> If it's on the right side of the vehicle, I think you'll find it can't be matriculated here.


Really? yes the cabin door is on the right hand side but so are most campers registered in Portugal - just looking at some now. Perhaps you meant the left?

I got this advice to go here in Lisbon but as its too far away, I will be looking somewhere in Faro if it exists.

Finanças - Delegação Aduaneira do Jardim do Tabaco
Avenida Infante D. Henrrique n.º 34

1100-280 Lx

Horario das 9h as 16H

Levar todos os documentos da autocaravana.

Tirar a senha do imposto automóvel.

Se já fez levar alterção de morada.


----------



## travelling-man

Sorry: I meant if you park on the correct side of the road you need to be able to exit on the pavement side.


----------



## steve01

i imported and never would again
You can import a car van etc free of charge if you meet the criteria 
Resident in Portugal, vehicle pre-owned for 12 months, lots of proof and paperwork required
Or you can pay the import tax - usually a huge amount of money - 30% plus of new value based on an outrageous 'green tax' based on co2 and engine size.
Some exceptions for genuine classic vehicles.
2 problems are you pay your annual road tax as if your car is brand new
For me this means i pay 750euros p,a for a 10yo merc - an identical portuguese car is 90euros
If you then sell your imported vehicle , a you get really low offers
B. if you do it in the first - i think 5 years- but even the customs people weren't sure - you have to pay the enormous tax bill that you would have paid to import it - outside of your 1 car zero cost allowance
But if someone is dumb enough to buy - c'est la vie


----------



## travelling-man

Here's the full details:

Each adult new immigrant is allowed to import one motor vehicle free of import tax IF (note the big IF) the vehicle meets the required criteria which is: 

The vehicle must have been registered to the importer for at least 12 months previously (in the country it's coming from), the importer must provide a Certificate of Conformity or if the vehicle was manufactured pre CoC they will accept a downloaded copy of the original sales brochure that shows the tech spec of the vehicle.

The vehicle must be standard or any changes to the vehicle must be listed on a letter from a main dealer or manufacturer listing all changes from standard stating & that all said changes from standard are acceptable replacements.

The matriculation process must be started within 6 months of the applicant getting his/her Residencia. Whilst you can do the matriculation process yourself, it's much easier if you have a local agent do it for you & current (at time of writing (August 2016)) cost is usually about €400 plus the one off matriculation inspection of about €125 + annual road tax.

Road tax is calculated on engine size & emissions and priced as a new car on the date of matriculation not on year of manufacture. If you do go the tax free import route, you are not allowed to sell the car for 5 years unless you repay the tax you've avoided on a pro rata basis ie 20% per year.

If you pay the import tax it's calculated on age of vehicle, engine size & emissions not on value & is often VERY expensive, especially for cars with large engines/high emissions & some cars can cost in excess of €20k. 

You're allowed to keep a foreign registered car in Portugal for 180 days maximum before you either matriculate it or remove it back to the country it came from for a further 180 days.

If you have a foreign registered car in Portugal, it must be taxed, tested & insured in it’s country of registration all the time it’s in Portugal & if the GNR catch you with an overstaying vehicle or without tax, test or insurance, they can & often do, permanently confiscate the vehicle which they will then sell or destroy. 

Importing and Registering Classic Cars in Portugal
Classic cars can be driven freely into Portugal providing they are for personal, temporary use and have the necessary vehicle taxation, insurance, and documentation.
Those wishing to import a classic car permanently into Portugal may drive the car for four days before registering it with the customs (Alfândegas). 
Vehicle tax (Imposto Automóvel) must be paid for all classic cars 
Vehicles made before 1960 are taxed at a lower rate
Classic cars brought into Portugal on a permanent basis must meet the following legal requirements:
Be classified by the International Classic Car Federation (Fédération Internationale des Véhicule Anciens, FIVA) 
Have a Classic Car Certificate (Certificado de Automóvel Antigo) from FIVA or ACP AKA a classic car passport.
Have a Technical Logbook/Manual (Ficha Técnica) from FIVA or other competent organisation. They will accept an ordinary workshop manual or ecopy of such.
Have a colour photograph of the vehicle which also goes in the FIVA classic car passport
Have a vehicle Logbook (Livrete) and Owner's Document (Título de Propridade) issued in the name of the owner/driver from the country of import.
Have the original and latest commercial purchase receipt (Factura Comercial) 
Have an Authority to Circulate Document (Guia de Circulação) issued by Customs (Alfândegas) which is issued on arrival 
Vehicles from the USA, Canada, South Africa, New Zealand, Australia, India or the UK must meet European Union homologation approval standards if the vehicle is more than 30 years old. This means headlights, running lights & indicators etc might need to be changed.
Vehicles over 30 years old may be classified as having cultural and historic interest to Portuguese State Heritage and might not need to undergo any kind of homologation adaptations such as catalytic converters etc. 
As a European Union member state Portugal adheres to the Mutual Recognition Scheme which means that the IMTT needs to be sure that any vehicle imported into Portugal is suitable for use on Portuguese roads. The driver/owner must provide documentary evidence from FIVA or the manufacturer of any physical alterations made to the vehicle. 
Import duty
A classic vehicle may be imported into Portugal tax-free provided:
The vehicle is for private use only.
The vehicle has been used by its registered owner in their former country for at least 12 months previously.
The owner has submitted a copy of passport, driver's licence, residency (or application), tax details (fiscal number).
A certificate of cancellation of residence issued by the person's consulate. The consulate may charge you for this but if you use an agent to do the matriculation this document may sometimes not be required. 
The Portuguese Classic Cars Club (Clube Português de Automóveis Antigos) has a lot of useful information (in Portuguese).
Clube Português de Automóveis Antigos (Head Office)
At: Rua Duque de Saldanha 308, 4300-094 Porto
Tel: 225 377 699 / 225 362 128
If coming from/importing your classic or non classic vehicle from a non EU country, you need to list it on the certificate of baggage (in the name of the registered owner) that you must obtain from the Portuguese Embassy or High Commission in the country you’re coming from BEFORE you leave & to do that, you will need:
Registration document of the vehicle (that shows the car has been registered in your name for at least 12 months)
Export Clearance Certificate
Employment letter or letter from bookkeeper stating you were employed
Signed declaration stating that you are going to Portugal for good.
Drivers licence
Passport that shows your residence permit in the country you’re coming from.
Online calculator for both import & annual road tax here: IUC - Imposto Único de Circulação 2016
NOTE: Classic vehicles can sometimes be exempt from the annual road tax fee if you can get it registered as a car of historical interest to Portugal & to do that, you need to join & remain a member of ACP & ACP/ Classicos who will inspect the vehicle & then issue an annual certificate that you then present to the fiscal office every year. 
This however does only allow limited mileage but the upside is it also allows for very inexpensive insurance. I only pay in the region of €36 per year for a classic car with a 5.9 litre engine.


----------



## rubytwo

Hello,

Not sure if anyone is still watching this thread but....

....can anyone confirm the restrictions on selling an imported vehicle having paid the import tax versus having received the exemption?


----------



## travelling-man

rubytwo said:


> Hello,
> 
> Not sure if anyone is still watching this thread but....
> 
> ....can anyone confirm the restrictions on selling an imported vehicle having paid the import tax versus having received the exemption?


If you have paid the tax you can sell any time you like but if not you have to repay the avoided tax on a pro rata basis. ie 20% per year


----------



## rubytwo

travelling-man said:


> If you have paid the tax you can sell any time you like but if not you have to repay the avoided tax on a pro rata basis. ie 20% per year


Thank you.

...and if you get the exemption but than have to return to the originating country before the five years is up?

This process is complicated and I want to ensure that we understand all of the ramifications. I've had a look on the Financias site which details the requirements for applying for the exemption but I can't find any info on the post legalisation impacts.


----------



## RichardHenshall

Even if you have to pay the avoided import 'taxes' for the relevant part of the five year period, won't you always be better off than if you'd paid all the 'taxes' and never got any reduction?


----------



## rubytwo

RichardHenshall said:


> Even if you have to pay the avoided import 'taxes' for the relevant part of the five year period, won't you always be better off than if you'd paid all the 'taxes' and never get any reduction?


Maybe so...but I'd like to get my head around how it actually works. There are some differing opinions out there


----------



## travelling-man

rubytwo said:


> Thank you.
> 
> ...and if you get the exemption but than have to return to the originating country before the five years is up?
> 
> This process is complicated and I want to ensure that we understand all of the ramifications. I've had a look on the Financias site which details the requirements for applying for the exemption but I can't find any info on the post legalisation impacts.


I'm not sure on what happens if you deregister the car before the 5 year period is up I'm afraid so perhaps a question you need to ask either the Fiscal office or Customs?


----------



## rubytwo

travelling-man said:


> I'm afraid so perhaps a question you need to ask either the Fiscal office or Customs?


 Fair point. The trouble is that it seems that different Alfandega give different answers...

Do you happen to know if the time limitations after receiving the tax exemption are based on when the exemption is given or on the date that you entered Portugal as per the document that you have to provide with the application that confirms departure from the previous country?


----------



## travelling-man

rubytwo said:


> Fair point. The trouble is that it seems that different Alfandega give different answers...
> 
> Do you happen to know if the time limitations after receiving the tax exemption are based on when the exemption is given or on the date that you entered Portugal as per the document that you have to provide with the application that confirms departure from the previous country?


I understand it's 5 years from the date of matriculation as shown on the registration document


----------



## robc

travelling-man said:


> I understand it's 5 years from the date of matriculation as shown on the registration document


Agreed with TM, I looked at selling my imported car before the end of 5 years.
Alfandega were vague about the pro-rata exemption repayment, when digging further face to face I got the distinct impression they were making it up as they went along.
Their final response was "once you have sold the car come and see us" 
Yeah right I am not that silly. Anecdotally it seems that every Customs office works slightly differently. 

Rob


----------



## Mkrut

Hey I'm in the exact same situation. Thinking about selling my German registered camper van in Portugal. Could you please share your experience? How did it go? Thanks!


----------



## robc

Mkrut said:


> Hey I'm in the exact same situation. Thinking about selling my German registered camper van in Portugal. Could you please share your experience? How did it go? Thanks!



Hi....
I may be wrong here but I think the the situation is not the same.
My car was PT registered and matriculated.
I waited until after the expiry of 5 calendar years.

I sense you may struggle as the market for a German registered vehicle in Portugal is going to have a very narrow market

HTH
Rob


----------



## Mkrut

*reply*



portugaldreaming said:


> Hi there, I am considering selling my Italian registered car here in Portugal and was wondering what I have to do to achieve this? I already have local Portuguese people interested in buying it but they are not sure of the protocol either.
> 
> As I understand it so far, I have to take the plates off and return them to Italy, also a bit of paperwork, but what about on this end in Portugal?


I meant this post. It's kind of the same situation


----------



## robc

The actual process of selling the car is quite straightforward, the issue is going to revolve around what, if any, import taxes are payable........and by whom.

It may be sensible to take the vehicle down to the locl Customs office and find out the cost and work involved in the importation process.

HTH
Rob


----------



## Strontium

You face several issues for which there is no quick and easy solution. As your vehicle is registered to you in Germany a Portuguese resident is not permitted to drive it with the German plates still on. You will need to remove the plates if you sold it anyway so leaving it with no plates so no-one can drive it. There is a limited time the vehicle can be in-country with the German plates before becoming illegal on the road. I have a ex-Swiss (outside the EU so may differ) vehicle parked on my drive which has no registration plates as they had to be returned with the person who drove it here, so am going through the process of trying to get it registered, I've done the tax/VAT but there's so many obstacles like it was not my car in Switzerland nor when I arrived here so (by the VIN) it was not registered in my name anywhere so difficult to prove I own it. The nightmare goes on but partly this is due to the randomness of the paperwork and information here. The only sensible way seems to be if the Foreign owner does the import + registration then sells it after .


----------

